# Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs Manny Pacquiao likely for March 13



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> The much-anticipated bout between Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Manny Pacquiao is all but set for March 13, a source told Yahoo! Sports. Mayweather has agreed to terms and promoter Bob Arum is making a trip to Manila, Philippines, to finalize a deal with Pacquiao, the source said.Las Vegas, Dallas and New Orleans are the front-runners to host the bout, which is expected to become the highest-grossing boxing match in the sport’s history.


mmamania.com/yahoo sports


This is a huuuuuge fight. Glad to hear that because I thought it was never gonna happen.

Not sure who I'd pick, but leaning towards Floyd right now.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I want Pac to kill him cause i hate Floyd but i feel that Floyd will win it..


----------

